# Another newbie



## millie80 (Aug 26, 2004)

hi everyone  

my name is melissa and im 24. my partner is 32 and we live in s. wales.  I joined this website yesterday after deciding that there must be somewhere to talk to somebody about infertility.my family just dont seem to understand even though my mother had to take tablets to help her concieve my younger brother.
Anyway i already have a daughter who's 5 with my partner and he has an 8yr old girl from a prev, so i thought that when we started trying 18mnths ago there would be no delay - especially as our daughter wasn't planned. but here i am today.
we live in a small village where everyone knows everyones buisness and to be honest its hard seeing pregnant girls around.
i know i should be happy with my daughter and step daughter but i've always dreamed of having 2 children. its also hard on  my daughter as she gets really lonely when her sister goes back to her mother in the week and would love a baby to love and be with all the time.
we had an appointment with our gp this week and she's referred us to a specialist but even then she didnt give us any info as to what we might expect to go through... igot all that in the chat room lastnight.  all the women on there were really helpfull and nice, i would encourage any newbies to log on and have a chat
anyway, must dash. if i get any news i shall post it online


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hi Millie,

Welcome to ff. Glad you made it into the chatroom and hope to see you in there again sometime. Good luck with your referral,

L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Melissa 

Welcome to Fertility Friends....glad you found a place where you feel you can chat   Great to have you on board

Good luck
Amanda xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Melissa,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you luck with your journey.

If there is anything you need help with, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## eloughlan (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,

another newbie here. I know what you mean about nobody understanding you. I have a dd but desperately want another bundle of joy. Family and friends are saying the usual like 'you've done it before' and 'at least you've got one' not realising they are hurting you and making you feel guility at the same time. 
I hope you get on o.k.  
You should try the secondary fertility message board. The advice and help is great. 

Lainey


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Another new joiner - ET of 2x blastocyst tomorrow (31 Aug) - Everything crossed!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF JANIS & MILLIE 

Good luck to both of you with your IF treatments, here's wishing you all the luck you so deserve!!

Much love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF!
just wanted to say hi and a big welcome to you all
please feel free to join us for a chat in the chat room , we are all friendly!

take care
love suzie aka olive


----------

